# mucus



## mightyroyals (May 8, 2012)

Hi i was wondering if anyone could help i have been to the loo today thinking i need to go but all that came out was orange mucus? Now i know mucus is a common factor in ibs but i am concerned if it is something i need to go to see the doctor about as it is worrying me as i have never had orange mucus before. I dont wanna go to the doctors if i can help it as i have been twice already this week ( i suffer from health anxiety ) so i thought i would ask here first.Thanks


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Hi,I have had mucus too, I have been told its normal to have some mucus in your stool and In IBSers its very common to pass clear, yellow and even orange coloured mucus without any stool.I too have minor health anxiery hope this helps put your mind at rest.Matt


----------



## mightyroyals (May 8, 2012)

HiThanks for the reply nice to know im not the only one who has had this.Has anyone else had this and are there any signs to look out for in regards to needing to go to the doctorsThanks


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

I have this too. When I saw my doctor I too was very concerned but she told me its VERY normal for IBS sufferers to experience mucus and not to worry.Hope that eases your mind


----------



## insertnamehere (Sep 21, 2012)

If you're concerned about it, it might not be a bad idea to just call the doctor's office and see if you can ask the nurse/doctor about it, even if just for your own peace of mind. Since anxiety can make ibs and other conditions worse, sometimes is best to just call and make sure rather than to lose sleep worrying about what it might be and if it's normal.

However, I can say that I've had mucus, too (not orange, though), and it's normal for ibs. It could also be mucus from outside your digestive system. Right now, I'm in the middle of a bad flareup (over a month now) that my doctors believe is due to stomach upset from really bad postnasal drip from seasonal allergies. So they think that some of the mucus in my stool is actually mucus that ran into my stomach from my head. So that, combined with the contents of your stomach, could maybe be an explanation for colored mucus.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Signs it may be more than IBS and you need to see the doctor.

Fever, inability to pass any stool or gas, bloody diarrhea, weight loss that makes no sense based on how much you eat (you eat very little and lose weight makes sense, it is supposed to happen).


----------



## mightyroyals (May 8, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> Signs it may be more than IBS and you need to see the doctor.
> 
> Fever, inability to pass any stool or gas, bloody diarrhea, weight loss that makes no sense based on how much you eat (you eat very little and lose weight makes sense, it is supposed to happen).


Hi thanks for the replies

@Kathleen sorry im confused are you saying that what i said is sign of concern and see the doctor? or the list you put sorry for being thick.

@Insertnamehere I never bothered with calling the doctors as it has only happened once and not had it anymore since.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I thought you were wondering what could be things that if they happen you need to see the doctor so I gave you a list of things.

Mucus by itself isn't really a big concern, nor are most of the IBS symptoms once you have the initial diagnosis.

The symptoms I listed are things where you should not go "oh that's just my IBS being weird today". If those happen see the doctor pretty quickly as they are signs something that may need medical attention now is going on.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

Blame your liver and galbladder. Yes you can have some, but very little, mucas from allergies make it through, Remember everything that goes in is attacked by enzymes, bacteria, hormones, acid, digestive acid, prehormones, and so on. So the bile from the liver and gallbladder actually start out a yellow or green color in the small intestine. As things are digested it changes color, the longer its in you the darker it gets. So on usual it starts out as bright but light yellow or green, then turns a darker yellow, green, and orange, then in to orange brown, then in light brown, then moderate brown, then dark brown.

One of the main deciding factors that US doctors conclude for determining IBS is over secretion of mucus. Although there is nothing conclusive yet it is hypothesized that it is one of two things. One is matter is stuck in one area of the intestines so the entire intestine secrets mucas to try to move it along in response. Another is pressure from, gas, weight, or injury can make one part of the intestine push in to another. Just as if there was food in the intestine, but slightly collapsing said part it can cause the intestine to be fooled in to thinking that there is matter in there and it needs to secrete mucas to move it along.

Hope this explains


----------

